# へと



## YangMuye

I have found a lot of examples contain "へと". Is it the same as "へ"?

インターネットで「へと」という表現をたくさん見付けましたが、これと「へ」どんな違いがありますか？

戦線へと赴く
別の未来へと向くベクトル
西へと進む
…

よろしくお願いします。


----------



## Strutter

Hello,

It seems to me that, first those sentences all sound literary and then 戦線/別の未来/西 are a bit more emphasized than normal.

I feel,

戦場へと赴く is close to 戦場へ、赴く. ←NOTE: a punctuation mark is put.

And same as above.


----------



## YangMuye

Strutterさん、ご説明ありがとうございます。


> first those sentences all sound literally


すみませんが、私は英語が下手なので、おっしゃったのがよく解らない。
そのliterallyは「直訳口調」ですか、それとも「文語体」ですか？

では、次の文にするとどうなるでしょうか？

赤字は40億円から80億円〔　〕増える
　まで（範囲を表すだけでしょう？）
　までに（程度を表す）
　へ（趨勢を表す）
　へと（）
　までと（こんな言い方ありますか？）

宜しくお願いします。


----------



## Strutter

ごめんなさい。単語を間違えました。訂正したように、literallyではなく、LITERARYです。



> 赤字は40億円から80億円〔　〕増える


この場合、私の考えは以下の通りです。あと、現在形は微妙に不自然な気がしますので、

*その会社の赤字は、40億円から80億円〔　〕増えた。*　という文に、内容を少し変えた上で答えます。

*に*　一番普通だと思います。ただ、言葉の響きは軽い感じ。

*にまで*　80億という、大きさを強調したい時。この文章に一番ふさわしい気がします。

*へ*　にを選らんだ場合と、意味としては大差ない気がしますが、どちらかを選ぶなら「に」の方を選ぶでしょう。

*へと*　本質的な意味はへと変わりありませんが、こちらの方が言葉の響きに重さがあります。これなら、選ぶ確率は「に」と同レベルくらいの印象。

*まで*　文法的には完全に正しいとは思いますが。これではやや文章が平坦というか、僕なら「にまで」を使うと思います。

*までに*　う～ん。これは「にまで」と、意味はすごく近い気がします。「にまで」とどっちを選ぶかは感覚の問題な気がします。ただ、この文章なら、僕は「にまで」の方を選びそうです。

*までと*　これは、一瞬？って感じになります。意味は通じますが、この言い方はあまり見たことがない気がします。これを選ぶくらいなら、「までに」の方がはるかに自然に感じます。

他にも、選択肢はありますが、長くなるので・・・（例えば、*80億円を超えるほど*、など）

正直、実際に自分で書いてみないと、なにを選ぶかはなんともいえませんね！不正解の選択肢はいくらでもあげられますが、どれが最も適切なのかは、この文章を書いた人の気持ちや前後状況にも左右されるでしょう。

そしてまた、僕がこれと同じ様な文章を書くとすれば、

*40億だったその会社の赤字は、80億にまで増加していた。

*という風にかくと思います。（もちろん断定はできませんが！）そして、これを、会話でいうとすれば*

「その会社の赤字ねー、40億だったのが80億になってたよ。」*というでしょう。

やや脱線しましたが、話を「へ」と「へと」の違いに戻すと、

・両者の違いはとても小さい。
・しかし、「へと」の方が、やや言葉に重みがある。

ということを感じます。例えばテストなどで、「どちらが適切かを区別せよ」という問題は出しようがないと思います。（小説家にでもなるなら話は別ですが・・・）


----------



## YangMuye

Strutterさん、ご丁寧な解説ありがとうございます。大変勉強になりました。


----------



## almostfreebird

YangMuye said:


> 戦線へと赴く
> 
> 西へと進む



 This "と" plays a role similar to next examples:　 http://dic.yahoo.co.jp/dsearch?enc=UTF-8&p=%E3%81%A8&dtype=3&dname=2na&stype=0&index=02970600&pagenum=1

No. 10
彼女は「明日また来ます」*と*言った
She said, “I'll come again tomorrow.”

彼はいるか*と*部屋をのぞいてみた
I looked into his room to see whether he was there.

These "と" introduce a preceding phrase or clause.

Back to topic sentences, there's certainly a nuance when you say "戦線へと赴く", 
"西へと進む" instead of "戦線へ赴く", "西へ進む".

"戦線へ赴く", "西へ進む": These are just flat description like "to go to the front", "to go west"

On the other hand, "戦線へと赴く", "西へと進む"; these sentences has a nuance which suggests something like this:

"戦線へと赴く"---> Someone goes to the front where something unexpected　is waiting for them.

"西へと進む"---> Someone goes west where something unexpected　is waiting for them; or Someone goes west in pursuit of something.


----------



## YangMuye

almostfreebird san, thank you very much.
I had though that this と might be similar with this example:
no. 8 〔…というぐあいに〕
弾丸が雨あられと降ってきた

Do you think so?


----------



## almostfreebird

That's a good question.

The reason I didn't choose No.8 is that   "…というぐあいに"  is not really suitable for these sentences, "戦線へと赴く", "西へと進む". 
On the other hand,
"…というぐあいに" is very appropriate for the sentence "弾丸が雨あられと降ってきた".

"弾丸が雨あられと降ってきた" means just the same as "弾丸が雨あられというぐあいに降ってきた"

(A) "戦線へと赴く", "西へと進む"
(B) "弾丸が雨あられと降ってきた"

The difference between (A) and (B) is the subject. In sentence(B), the subject is 弾丸 which is just a thing, an object, that does not have volition or intention, 

whereas in sentence (A), the subject is a human which has volition or intention.

So I think that "と" in sentence(A) is kind of mix of No.8 and No.10 like this:

彼は西へと進んだ。--->彼は、”西へ行くぞ” というぐあいに進んだ。--->彼は、”西へ行くぞ” という気持ちで進んだ。

Edit: I'm not saying that "彼は西へと進んだ" means "彼は、”西へ行くぞ” という気持ちで進んだ"

It's an nuance I feel.
Like I wrote in #6:

"戦線へ赴く", "西へ進む": These are just flat description like "to go to the front", "to go west"

On the other hand, "戦線へと赴く", "西へと進む"; these sentences has a nuance which suggests something like this:

"戦線へと赴く"---> Someone goes to the front where something unexpected　is waiting for them.

"西へと進む"---> Someone goes west where something unexpected　is waiting for them; or Someone goes west in pursuit of something.


----------



## 涼宮

I have read this thread but still it's not clear to me what the exact function of へと is. Could anyone explain me in detail when へと is supposed to be used and for what? 

Sentences I found:

どんどん奥へと迷い込んでしまったのです。
攻撃へと発展し
黒い天使は、その漆黒の翼を大きく広げて、空へと舞い上がる。


What confuses me the most is the _と_.


よろしくお願いします


----------



## almostfreebird

The "と" belongs to  No.6 in http://dic.yahoo.co.jp/dsearch?enc=UTF-8&p=と&dtype=3&dname=2na&stype=0&index=02970600&pagenum=1


”Aは Bとなった”　means  "A  became B" or  "A turned into B" or "A resulted in B".

彼はついに女性となった......In the end he became a woman.

やがて　春は過ぎ　夏となった........In time, Spring became summer.

You can use "に" instead of  "と" like "女性になった", "夏になった".
と has a dramatic tone.




へと(pronounced eto) = へ(to, toward) + と, and  you can omit と from へと:

奥へ迷い込んで
攻撃へ発展し
空へ舞い上がる

へと sounds sort of dramatic, so it usually used in narration.


----------



## 涼宮

Thank you!  So it means the same without the と. And I thougt it changed the nuance or something. 

また今度ね


----------

